# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  "Blaupunkt Coburg stereo CR super Arimat" αυτοκινήτου

## Dimpas

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. 
Ψάχνω ένα ραδιοκασετόφωνο αυτοκινήτου Blaupunkt Coburg stereo CR super Arimat
Εάν δεν υπάρχει το συγκεκριμένο ψαχνω κάτι της εποχής του 1980s αλλά με βάθος το πολύ 13-14 εκατοστά. Πρέπει να είναι Stereo ραδιόφωνο FM και κασετόφωνο. 
Εάν έχετε κάτι να προτείνεται ευχαρίστως να το ακούσω εάν έχετε κάποιον που να ξέρει- πουλάει τέτοια παλιά θα χαρώ να έχω αυτή την πληροφορία. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ .

----------

